# Pensacola Bay Saturday 1/5



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

We were hoping to get offshore Saturday morning but the seas were too high so we had to turn back. Ended up fishing around the base for a couple of hours and caught a small grouper, sea bass and several nice red snapper. Also caught some of the biggest pin fish I've ever seen. Had some good entertainment when my friend fell overboard into the icy water.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice report!


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice catch, congrats.

Kevin


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

In the past I have caught hundreds of Flounder around the structures in the back ground. Is it now legal to fish that area? I haven't been there in a long time.


----------



## surffishing850 (Jan 8, 2013)

Crazy sized pin


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah we drifted a little within the 500' minimum off the wall but no one said anything. I would imagine if the wrong person saw us we probably would have gotten yelled at


----------



## No Stress (Oct 21, 2011)

Shows how much one can learn from this site. I had no idea we can catch red snappers in the bay. That is good to know for us novice boat owners with timid wifes!!
There is hope for me yet!! Good Report.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

That's a heck of a pin fish I'd like to drop him down offshore!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Stud black sea bass also.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

No Stress said:


> Shows how much one can learn from this site. I had no idea we can catch red snappers in the bay. That is good to know for us novice boat owners with timid wifes!!
> There is hope for me yet!! Good Report.


The bay at times is loaded with Red Snapper and Gags. Caught lots of 29" SEA and plenty 30" Gags. A good side scan pays off.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the report & pics.
Way to turn a  no-go off-shore day into something productive.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Best fishing spot in the entire bay in my opinion. Not a single species that cant be caught there during a specific time of the year. When I was younger, I would sit on the wall there by port ops in the winter and catch monster pins like that all the time. Thanks for the report :thumbsup:


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

That is a giant pinfish - I think the largest I've ever seen. I was in my boat and saw you out there. I had a friend with me and was telling him how suprised I was at you guys fishing that close and getting away with it....good for you! Lot's of fish there


----------



## Meagan! (Apr 20, 2009)

Good thing he was wearing his PFD! HAHAHA

Such a fun & miserable day!


----------

